
Survey: 69% of Americans Have Less Than $1k in Savings - paulpauper
https://www.gobankingrates.com/saving-money/savings-advice/americans-have-less-than-1000-in-savings/
======
verdverm
"in a savings account"

It's unclear to me if this "statistic" is specific to savings accounts and the
website is creating click bait to serve their intentions.

